# M100 w/ 15-45 Kit - Not Sharp Image



## erjennin (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey guys, i'm new here. I have an 80D and recently purchased an M100 as a throw-around camera. I took a picture the other day of a sand crane and it looked very out of focus. The camera was in single point, one shot, autofocus. Any ideas what was wrong? Never had an issue with focus in a well lit environment like that.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 24, 2018)

You should post the image.


----------



## erjennin (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Rocky (Aug 25, 2018)

erjennin said:


> View attachment 179887


Please provide shooting information, including focal point


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 25, 2018)

Yep, full Exif, please.

Mind you, on first impressions, that image looks like it's been _hammered _with noise reduction.


----------



## erjennin (Aug 25, 2018)

Rocky said:


> Please provide shooting information, including focal point


For some reason Lightroom didn’t pick up the EXIF data. If I recall it was at 45mm, f/6.3, and I’m not certain of shutter speed. I was shooting this in Av.


----------



## erjennin (Aug 25, 2018)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Yep, full Exif, please.
> 
> Mind you, on first impressions, that image looks like it's been _hammered _with noise reduction.


No noise reduction added in post.


----------



## erjennin (Aug 25, 2018)

Rocky said:


> Please provide shooting information, including focal point


Focal point was on the birds head


----------



## Kit. (Aug 25, 2018)

The environment doesn't seem to be "well lit". Which ISO was it?


----------



## erjennin (Aug 25, 2018)

Kit. said:


> The environment doesn't seem to be "well lit". Which ISO was it?


It was mid day so the iso would’ve been on the lower side. (No EXIF data)


----------



## Kit. (Aug 25, 2018)

Can you provide a link to the original (in-camera) image?

It also looks like the focus is on foliage behind the bird's head, but that could be an artifact of noise reduction.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hard to tell. Maybe some back focus? Need more information to know for sure...

Even when focused, the 15-45 is a mediocre lens at best, though, don’t expect miracles with it.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 14, 2018)

Act444 said:


> Hard to tell. Maybe some back focus? Need more information to know for sure...
> 
> Even when focused, the 15-45 is a mediocre lens at best, though, don’t expect miracles with it.


My 15-45mm is as sharp as my 11-22mm and 18-150mm where they overlap, and the MTFs from photozone and charts from TDP back that up. The 15-45mm is a respectable little lens.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2018)

15-45 is not a bad lens see attached

this is at pixel level taken with M50 19mm, f9, 1/250


----------



## Act444 (Sep 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> My 15-45mm is as sharp as my 11-22mm and 18-150mm where they overlap, and the MTFs from photozone and charts from TDP back that up. The 15-45mm is a respectable little lens.



I guess it's possible that I have an underperforming copy(!) - but I stand by what I said - I'm not satisfied with the results out of it. The center is ok, but the corners are horrific...My 18-150 is better (albeit not by very much) and my 11-22 is a LOT better. 

It's served its purpose more or less, I'll probably let it go at some point.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 15, 2018)

Act444 said:


> I guess it's possible that I have an underperforming copy(!) - but I stand by what I said - I'm not satisfied with the results out of it. The center is ok, but the corners are horrific...My 18-150 is better (albeit not by very much) and my 11-22 is a LOT better.
> 
> It's served its purpose more or less, I'll probably let it go at some point.


Copy variation. My first copy of the 11-22mm was very sharp in the centre at 22mm but very soft on the right edge. Second copy was fairly even across the frame. You really have to test every lens you buy, as I have learned the hard way.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Copy variation. My first copy of the 11-22mm was very sharp in the centre at 22mm but very soft on the right edge. Second copy was fairly even across the frame. You really have to test every lens you buy, as I have learned the hard way.



Yeah, I’m aware of that as well...I think the 15-45 came in a kit with the M10 when I bought it though...

But since now it no longer makes a financial difference whether you buy kit or separate, may as well test and buy all separately...


----------

